
Yesterday’s Hype - MindGods
https://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=11857
======
chmaynard
Alternate title:

Timo Weigand’s presentation on string theory at CERN can be accurately
described as pure, unadulterated hype.

